# Social life in Australia



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

What is the social life in different parts of Australia for the agr group of around 20-30 during the weekends? I am American with that Southern Accent and also wonder how Aussies will respond to a southern American accent as I am good to joke with with a good sense of humor.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

They will probably react the same way as the rest of us non-Aussies and make fun of us but it's in good humour. 

Depending on where you are moving to check out the social activities on line. Even Mount Gambier (where we live) has most clubs online and this place is fairly backwards with the internet (it's rural South Australia). 

Australia has lots of sports clubs where ever you go if you are into sports, nightclubs, and other social activities such as Rotaract (which is available internationally). Obviously if you are near a beach there is also surfing if the waves allow  

It really depends on what you are into... 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

There are things to do, and people like to hear different accents  As Kaz said, they might make fun of you a bit but it's all in jest and generally Aussies are very friendly people.


----------



## tokboy (Jun 4, 2008)

They'll love that southern drawl. I live in Shreveport at the moment. You'll just have to get used to people not having a clue what you are on about every now and then as terms can be slightly different. For instance, I said I was going to get something from the boot of my car and got some really weird looks... until I said.. "TRUNK!!"

Just need to ease up on the snuff (if you're that way inclined). That would freak most people out in Aussie... 

Oddly enough, I'm headed to Aussie in about 3 weeks to live in Adelaide. Looking forward to the cooler weather (temps here average over 35degC with highish humidity for months at a time...!!!)

Er.. when you mean southern American you dont mean Latin America do you?...


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

No not latin America. Southern America to me is South Carolina. There are snuff users around here but not me, but I do smoke every now and then socially when I am drinking.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

tcscivic12 , just for your info Aus has highest number of toastmasters club after US...there are many indian spiritual orgs also active in each city ..
thanks,
a 


tcscivic12 said:


> What is the social life in different parts of Australia for the agr group of around 20-30 during the weekends? I am American with that Southern Accent and also wonder how Aussies will respond to a southern American accent as I am good to joke with with a good sense of humor.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

ajaypatil said:


> tcscivic12 , just for your info Aus has highest number of toastmasters club after US...there are many indian spiritual orgs also active in each city ..
> thanks,
> a


Thanks ajaypatil!


----------

